# red devils and red belly pacus



## thomaspoor82 (Nov 16, 2010)

A friend needs to get rid of two red belly pacus I have a 150 gallon that has only the two red devils in it the red devils are twice the size of the pacus should I try putting them together or put them in a separate 125 gallon.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

Put the RBP's in a capable pet store? :lol:

I'd keep em separate if possible


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

absolutely do not put them together someone will die there are no maybes about it pacus get huge and red devils arnt that smal either. there is a guy with a website and hes got a pic of two green terror that are missing more than half there body because of a pacu pretty messed. i wouldnt even do it if i had a 500 gallon


----------



## thomaspoor82 (Nov 16, 2010)

Don't risk the devils???


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Pacu should not be sold in pet stores. They get HUGE. Too big for most hobbiest tanks. They really need a 500+ gallon. It will be very hard to get rid of them once they get over 15+".

....Bill


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm not really sure which one you'd be risking because I've heard of pacus that arnt aggressive at all but ud probably be risking the pacu because he's smaller but I'd say at the end maybe the pacu but red devils are mean too and I'd say if the red devils are a breeding pair then the both pacus will probably end up dead before they can fend for themselves


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

Pacus aren't aggressive, but they are related to piranhas, and they have powerful jaws---they eat fruits and nuts/seeds in nature. They will defend themselves if they have to--I had one that beheaded a N. Venustus that was in the Pacu tank on an emergency basis. But in that case, the pacu was about twice the size of the cichlid.

I love pacus, they are one of my favorite fish species...but I have to agree with the other post; they shouldn't be kept in any tank that isn't in the 400+ gallon range. Not only do they get huge, they need some swimming room.


----------



## justin3p0 (Apr 5, 2010)

i have never in my life heard of a red belly pacu attacking fish id think if u put them in sep tanks till the pacus are big enough (they will grow fast) to not be beat by the RD u will be fine

u will one day not have enough room for them tho


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

They will not do alright believe me I've owned both especially the rd they will be very aggressive sorry to tell u they won't. Especially in a 150 gallon tank and 2 pacu will need a 500 gallon aquarium alone plus the rd. If pacu doesn't attack the rd will


----------



## Devondas (5 mo ago)

I know this is old but I have a pacu and a red devil together and yeah they fight from time to time but nothing to serious. But pacu are meant to be raised and then eaten . It’s not a forever fish no matter how big a tank you have. They get to big. My tanks only 100gal but that will allow the pacu to get big enough to feed my whole family. And if you think I’m weird for eating it you should know he is a food fish we’re it comes from and is quite tasty.


----------



## Devondas (5 mo ago)




----------



## EricTheRed (Jun 16, 2012)

I think raising a fish as a pet to eat it is weird. There are many, less expensive ways to get seafood. Like at your local restaurant or grocery store…


----------

